# Garage Workbench Design Advice



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello,

Do you all think this design is sound??

My main question is regarding the 4X4 that I am going to be using as my middle support member. Do you think that will be sufficient to assist in carrying the load of the upper portion of the bench (table top and drawers?

The frame will be all 2X4 and the bottom area will be all open storage for miscellaneous items. The bench will be 8 feet long about 30 inches deep and 38 inches in height.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

What do you plan to use where the 4x4 member meets at the top? 2x4's? To me, the 4x4 is over kill. I would eliminate it.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

CivilEngineer13 said:


> What do you plan to use where the 4x4 member meets at the top? 2x4's? To me, the 4x4 is over kill. I would eliminate it.


Thank you.....

Actually that middle framing member that runs lengthwise will be two 2X4s laminated together......that will rest on the top surface of the 4X4.....at least that was my plan......


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok, cool. Yeah it is completly overkill. (As a side note - it's my job to figure this kind of stuff out -- just incase you were still worried :laughing

I am designing my bench right now too!
Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

CivilEngineer13 said:


> Ok, cool. Yeah it is completly overkill. (As a side note - it's my job to figure this kind of stuff out -- just incase you were still worried :laughing
> 
> I am designing my bench right now too!
> Good Luck! :thumbsup:


 
LOL.....awesome....then you are the right man to be talking to....:thumbsup:....so what would you recommend?..........what if I just use one 2X4 as the middle 8 foot horizontal framing member and then just a 2X4 as my middle support member instead of the 4X4?

OR

if i still use the two laminated 2X4s for the horizontal framing member would i even need the vertical middle support?.....those drawers could get pretty heavy so I assume i will need some type of vertical middle support to the floor.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Tom;

Are you going to work on car engines on the work
bench?

I feel you are over killing by about 500%.

Build a nice base from 3/4 ply, MDF. and put a doubled
3/4 top on it.

The 2/4s are just going to take up space inside the
cabinet.

I would not put the bottom shelf on the floor, there
you can use your 2x4s as a raiser.


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, if it were me I would just use the two 2x4's and leave the middle open for storage. Here's a little info to help you make you decision:

One 2x4 = X Strength
Two 2x4's side by side (or separated by a distance) = 2X Strength
Two 2x4's, one on top of the other = X^3 Strength

However, I think the two 2x4's in your original design would be sufficent unless you are planning on supporting an abnormal amount of weight... say 300+ lbs. At the weight I would just add a couple more 2x4's in order to keep the space below open. If you do want that support, then one 2x4 with the support would work equally as well.

Hope this makes sense, and I hope I am understanding you correctly!


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

BHOFM said:


> Tom;
> 
> Are you going to work on car engines on the work
> bench?
> ...


LOL....I love your sense of humor....much like mine.......hey you never know....if times stay as tough as they are now...i may need to work on car engines on that bench........and don't forget...i just got the 3660 and can't park in the garage anymore.......maybe I can actually park the car on top of the bench to save space......

So you are trying to get me to build actual cabinets aren't you????......LOL.........you are going to make me cross over to the dark-side....LOL....and i won't be able to come back......

Yes, good point, I wasn't actually going to put the bottom shelf right on the floor. i was going to build a 2X4 box frame basically and have the plywood shelf on that....so it would be off the floor by 3.5 inches.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

CivilEngineer13 said:


> Well, if it were me I would just use the two 2x4's and leave the middle open for storage. Here's a little info to help you make you decision:
> 
> One 2x4 = X Strength
> Two 2x4's side by side (or separated by a distance) = 2X Strength
> ...


wow....yes that makes perfect sense........ideally i wanted to be able to keep the bottom shelf completely open and unobstructed but I was thinking i would get some sag that way and so I opted for the middle support.....

I would say that it is very possible that each of the larger drawers could easily have contents weighing up to 50 or more pounds and the smaller ones could get a little weighty too.......

based upon what you mentioned about the 300lbs perhaps I should either add another 2X4 for the horizontal member or consider some less massive middle support.....


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, if it were me I would add a 2x4 in order to save space below, but I can't image you having ANY sag with 2-3 2x4's


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

CivilEngineer13 said:


> Yeah, if it were me I would add a 2x4 in order to save space below, but I can't image you having ANY sag with 2-3 2x4's


awesome.....thank you sir.....oh and by the way, this bench will be attached to the studs of one garage wall so that will provide additonal support.....

Thanks again


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

No not really. It will just make it much more stable and eliminates the possibility of tipping


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

CivilEngineer13 said:


> No not really. It will just make it much more stable and eliminates the possibility of tipping


got it....see i have learned a lot here today...lol....thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Tom;

All of my work benches are just 2x4 frames lagged to
the wall and legs added.

The long bench has legs that angle back to the wall
to keep the space open under the bench.

You might think about something like that and just
make some nice roller cabinets to go under the
bench.

You do not want the drawers flush with the front
edge of the bench, you need some "working room"!


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

BHOFM said:


> Tom;
> 
> All of my work benches are just 2x4 frames lagged to
> the wall and legs added.
> ...


Thank you sir......mighty nice looking bench you have there....

Yes i too will be lagging the frame to the wall and using legs for supports. I intend to have the benchtop hang over the frame by about 4 inches or so on all 3 sides to allow for clamping and so that the drawers are recessed back a little and not flush with the edge of the top. That will also help a little bit to prevent be from stubbing my toes on the bottom frame.......


----------

